# Batman



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

It was really good. The next one is gonna be even better


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

So far I've only read and heard awesome reviews on this movie, people have been saying best movie in years. I'm definately gonna try to see it Sunday.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NO SPOILERS PLEASE! im gonna go see it tonight


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i didn't think i would ever see a super hero movie get a award,,, i cant wait iam so hooked iam actually growing my hair out right now so i can look like a kick ass joker this haloween the green hair in the works,,, um going to see it this saterday night ,," it is out in Canada now right"?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hoping to see it tonight.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i herd this is going to be super evil,,,is it true that over 70 % of this movie is based of the joker..? thats going to be sweet


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Trigga said:


> NO SPOILERS PLEASE! im gonna go see it tonight





Spoiler



Heath Ledger dies.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im going on sunday. my gf wanted to go to the midnight showing last night (i think she wants to see her boy Bale.lol) but i couldnt drag myself out to the theatre and have to deal with all that BS and crowds. going tonight or sunday.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> NO SPOILERS PLEASE! im gonna go see it tonight


Yes.

Most definitely no spoilers! If you're going to post a plot point in the movie or anything that happened in the movie, don't do it yet. I got IMAX tickets to see it sunday and I want to fully enjoy this.

In fact, I might even go see it tonight after dinner.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i cant wait to see this movie. batman has always been hot and cold with me. the last of the movies made before batman begins really let me down. but the new more serious and darker take of batman is really impressive. i think its what everyone secretly wanted in batman. a far cry from the TV show days where he was more comical then superhero


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i miss adam west. that said, christian bale is an amazing "non-campy" batman.

all the others in between sucked balls. yes...even michael keaton...although he is the second best movie batman.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wonder if theyll bring back robin. and more importantly i wonder if theyll bring back robin and actually have him fit the atmosphere of the movie and not be some background noise quasi-**** sexual sidekick with underpants over his pants.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

robins was to gay & cartoony/ comical.. all said and done val kilmers verson if bat man rocked what a line up drew barrymore/jim carey/ and 2-3 others i cant think of right now...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, watched it today with my company. very very dark film and very well executed. by far the best comic book to movie to date. it outdid batman begins and definitely set the bar really, really high.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I will probably go next week when it calms done a little.
Looks kick ass, Joker is badass!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

seein it sunday


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

first of all, i have never in my life seen a movie hyped up so much. it was everywhere for like a month before it was even released. critics everywhere have singing praises about it.

and it lived up to its hype.
easily the best movie of the year. i will be shocked if its not nominated for oscars. ledger will defintely be getting one for sure.
i really really enjoyed it. i really thought it was welll executed.

heres what i thought about the commissioner's family members:
did u guys notice that they mentioned his daughter and showed the back of her and never her face? in the comic books she becomes batgirl and maybe they dont want to show her now, and then maybe have to get a different actress to portray her. although they did change rachel dawes character.
that wasnt a spoiler but this is

highlight if u want to see it, white font

I CANT BELIEVE THEY KILLED RACHEL! total twist

o and i just found out that christian bale said that he will stop doing the batman movies if the Studio or anybody else tries to force Robin into the films, Bale will bolt. Good for him, and for us. Hopefully we will remain Robin-less.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

dangmatic you should do the spoiler black box text. i can read your white text spoiler without highlighting it.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

robins gay,, even baliy knows it,,,,


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

dangmatic said:


> highlight if u want to see it, white font
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPOLIER

I wasn't expecting that particular spoiler to happen either! 
And with what happened


Spoiler



to Harvey Dent/Two-Face


, didn't expect to see that until later. I like how the movie


Spoiler



had the evil-demented philosophy of the joker battle with the philospophy of 'civilization' as a whole


.

You know what I wished they showed more of or got a little indepth with?


Spoiler



Batman going off the deepend with rage and anger


. They showed it but it wasn't enough.

Overall, this movie kicked ass. A little on the long side but great summer movie. Heath Ledger did a phenomenal job portraying the Joker.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

went and bought tickets for the late show tonight.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

watched it and was disappointed with the joker's character. not because he wasn't good but because he was and there will be no more joker. other than that it was kickass. well worth all the crap involved when you see a popular movie during opening weekend in imax.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Wall E was good too...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Definitely a very good flick. Ledger was very good - I don't know if I'd go so far as to say Oscar but he was good.
The only semi lame part was


Spoiler



the whole "social experiment" with the boats thing seemed too much like SAW to me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good movie, ledger was great. But will say Batman Begins was better. But not a let down, definately an entertaining flick.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im going tonight to see it i think. i nnever go to the movies, but of the people i know who do go all the time, i know one person whos opinion i never trust, and one person whos opinion i always trust, and they both told me the same thing. that it was amazing. and this guy at my work just came over yammering on about some


Spoiler



pencil scene,


 and he came close to blowing so many parts, i had to walk away. i know he is going to eventually give more of it away so i figure i may as well see it before he does.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the "insert name" scene is pretty awesome Nick. comes out of nowhere, and leaves you saying, "what in the f*ck?"

i thought the movie was brilliant. all the actors were amazing. was glad to see Harvey Dent get back into a batman flick. (not a spoiler, as it says on IMDB and everything that he is a character...although that still didnt stop me from exclaiming, "holy sh*t!!! Two Face is in this movie!!!" once i heard the name Harvey Dent.lol

Christian Bale plays such a f*ckin badass batman.

now whenever someone pisses me off i want to grab them by the collar and say, "WHY SO SERIOUS, SON!?!?!?!"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Saw it again in IMAX-version last night.

OH MY FAWKING GAWD!!!!! Movie was seriously 10x's better!

FOLLOW UP SPOILER QUESTION (Just a fanboys thought) that I asked on my Audizine forum:



Spoiler



I don't think Two-Face died. I think its a set-up for a totally DIFFERENT character. Perhaps I'm just a big BATMAN fanboy, but I think its all leading up to the character named "HUSH".

Wikipedia: Batman/Hush Graphic Novel

With the appearence of Two-Face, and the mentions of Carmine Falcone, Catwoman, and throw in a possible Joker appearence...you have the makings of an awesome "NEW-CHRISTIAN BALE" Batman finale.

Thoughts?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no clue who the hell Hush is, but i was hoping that Two Face didnt die and that him and possibly the Penguin would be the villains in next Batman. kind of like how Scarecrow was in this one (although very briefly).

id LOVE to see The Penguin as the next major Batman villain. Joker and the Penguin were always the most recognizable villains, so i cant see how they dont bring him back in one of the movies.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

"The next one is gonna be even better"

Hmm , not so sure about that , the third movie in a series is were it usually starts slipping : Jaws 3 , Batman Forever , Superman III , Turtles III etc.....

About Joker not returning....that's a bold statement as Joker has been played by 3 actors already : Romero , Nicholson , Ledger.....and I dare say that Hamill deserves a mention too , even if it was only his voice.

Joker is timeless and will return some day , it might take yrs & yrs but it'll happen......


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yea but lately they have been doing the 'third' movie with the same actors director etc.... or at leas tthe same actors decreasing the suckiness of the movie, also they have some sort of storyline with the movies.

Its not a third movie after 50 years or anything....

Die Hard trilogy
Matrix
Lord of the Rings
Godfather
Terminator
Back to the Future (although the 3rd one kinda sucked lol)

But ya know what I mean there have been tons of good trilogies..

Going to go see Batman today in iMAX oh yea!!!!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

could be setting up for hush, but i doubt they'd do it. and i LOVE nolan but if anyone should do hush it should be miller.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ok...so i went to the bookstore yesterday and checked out these "Batman: Hush" graphic novels...i dont get it...some dude in a trenchcoat? is it two face?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Puff said:


> ok...so i went to the bookstore yesterday and checked out these "Batman: Hush" graphic novels...i dont get it...some dude in a trenchcoat? is it two face?


And my point is proven. This portion may be a spoiler to those who have not seen the movie.


Spoiler



The end of the Dark Knight leaves Harvey Dent/Two Face "unofficially dead". With the two-face supposedly still alive


, it gives room to the uprising of Hush.

Wikipedia defines "Hush" and his origins

Basically, story goes something like this. Hush comes around, sets to destroy the Batman by bringing in villians like Riddler, Poison Ivy, Scarecrow, Killer Croc, Clayface, Harley Quinn, Catwoman and ultimately, the Joker. Hush eventually ends up killing the villians two by two, giving it a Harvey Dent/Two-Face and Joker motive. Batman runs around looking for Joker/Two-Face, and soon is driven to the brink of insanity.

In the end, he ends up being saved by Two-Face and realizes he's fighting his own opposite, Hush.

Yes?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

just read it again a few days ago, as luck would have it. an excellent storyline. but as i said, that should be given to miller to be done right.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

anyone watch that batman show on history channel? they had an hour rundown of the history and character psychology. it was amazing. i REALLLLLLLY want to see this movie. perhaps tomorrow if i have free time ill go alone since i have the afternoon off


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> anyone watch that batman show on history channel? they had an hour rundown of the history and character psychology. it was amazing. i REALLLLLLLY want to see this movie. perhaps tomorrow if i have free time ill go alone since i have the afternoon off


when did you see that? i just did a search for it on my dvr and couldn't find it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mdrs said:


> anyone watch that batman show on history channel? they had an hour rundown of the history and character psychology. it was amazing. i REALLLLLLLY want to see this movie. perhaps tomorrow if i have free time ill go alone since i have the afternoon off


when did you see that? i just did a search for it on my dvr and couldn't find it.
[/quote]
it was on the history channel after work...actually it was later. i would say around 9pm

it was absolutely awesome and for anyone whose a batman fan or would enjoy knowing a lot lot more about the movie and the comic, it was so damn interesting!

check the tv guide for yesterday evening on the history channel.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> anyone watch that batman show on history channel? they had an hour rundown of the history and character psychology. it was amazing. i REALLLLLLLY want to see this movie. perhaps tomorrow if i have free time ill go alone since i have the afternoon off


when did you see that? i just did a search for it on my dvr and couldn't find it.
[/quote]
it was on the history channel after work...actually it was later. i would say around 9pm

it was absolutely awesome and for anyone whose a batman fan or would enjoy knowing a lot lot more about the movie and the comic, it was so damn interesting!

check the tv guide for yesterday evening on the history channel.
[/quote]

I saw the preview of it while I was watching some History Channel documentary about the Mayan Calander. The show that O2's referring to is called "Batman Tech" or something along those lines. I want to see it too.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mdrs said:


> just read it again a few days ago, as luck would have it. an excellent storyline. but as i said, that should be given to miller to be done right.


which one was it that you just read?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mdrs said:


> anyone watch that batman show on history channel? they had an hour rundown of the history and character psychology. it was amazing. i REALLLLLLLY want to see this movie. perhaps tomorrow if i have free time ill go alone since i have the afternoon off


when did you see that? i just did a search for it on my dvr and couldn't find it.
[/quote]

History Presents Batman Unmasked: The Psychology of the Dark Knight. just found the torrent.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Puff said:


> just read it again a few days ago, as luck would have it. an excellent storyline. but as i said, that should be given to miller to be done right.


which one was it that you just read?
[/quote]

just read hush.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I watched The Dark Knight at an old drive in. Was good except I couldn't see some of the darker scenes. I caught two older batman movies on tv the day of then I saw the history channel specials. The special on the gadgets was awesome.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

i heard rumors the next villain will either be riddler(highly doubt it) or mr freeze( more probable then riddler but still pretty low chance. probable if it follows the comics). i can't see any of these guys fitting into nolan's batman universe. imagine jim carrey in green spandex and ahhnold in a blue space suit. i mean most of the movie was dark and had very little color.

although some people said the same thing about joker.

after reading about hush i agree that hush will be awesome and i agree it makes the most sense, he would fit in great


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I have not read anything in this thread. I am going to see the movie now and didn't want anything spoiled lol. All I've heard is good things so It better be worth the 20.00 Tickets and the 5 bucks worth of dollar store Candy i sneak in!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scooby said:


> I have not read anything in this thread. I am going to see the movie now and didn't want anything spoiled lol. All I've heard is good things so It better be worth the 20.00 Tickets and the 5 bucks worth of dollar store Candy i sneak in!


LoL! I promise you won't regret it. In fact, I highly doubt that you'll be eating any of your $5 worth of candy. You'll be on the edge of your seat the entire time, wondering "whats going to happen next" or stating "holy sh*t, that was f**kin awesome"


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i agree it was a great movie and nobody would regret seeing it. IMAX is the only way go to tho. my only criticism is that Bale was kind of weak, especially the scene where he yells "I'M BATMAN" in that weird high pitch nasal voice. but i will say he gave a better all around preformance than everybody except adam west.

all that said i am going to go back in a couple weeks and see it again in IMAX.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1fMwOMMWx8...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOkPaSwXC6s...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj_rk-BRN9Q...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgP2lcXqGEc...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yRA9dfZxDQ...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMXiXQ8uRoo...feature=related

LMFAO.....the narrator is called Desmond Doomsday , which is just about the funniest thing I heard loooooolll !

Adam West sez : "Shame on you ms Gore being seduced into a life of crime.....shocking , shocking !"










Long live the Riddler !


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

philbert said:


> i agree it was a great movie and nobody would regret seeing it. IMAX is the only way go to tho. my only criticism is that Bale was kind of weak, especially the scene where he yells "I'M BATMAN" in that weird high pitch nasal voice. but i will say he gave a better all around preformance than everybody except adam west.
> 
> all that said i am going to go back in a couple weeks and see it again in IMAX.


I agree, Everyone thinks Christian Bale is such an awesome batman but honestly i thought he was lame as Batman. I mean, He blows Clooney out of the water lol It's the harsh whisper grunt thing he does. He's watchable but not quite as comparable to hieth ledger as the joker. At least he was up to par if not surpassed Jack Nicholson. Good movie though, unfortunately i had to watch it in a sketchy dirty theater.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Saw it in imax for free, the movie was sick but some parts were gay, like the boats.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Saw it last night. Brilliant.

I have to agree. Boats are extremely homosexual in nature. Oh yeah.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

watched it last night, a real good copy made it onto the net


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

yea but its way more awesome in theatres especially on imax


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Puff said:


> History Presents Batman Unmasked: The Psychology of the Dark Knight. just found the torrent.


I just tuned to History Channel and this documentary was running. Since I missed a giant portion of it, I too downloaded the torrent.

So far, I'm liking how they contrast Batman and his values to human behavior/mentalities.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

thank God for dvr.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Saw it last night. Brilliant.
> 
> I have to agree. Boats are extremely homosexual in nature. Oh yeah.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

just got home from seeing it.
absolutely amazing. 
totally lived up to the hype.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I liked it a lot, too, but the whole Joker character was a lot more of a mindfuck than I had expected (never really read the comics or anything like that). I thought it might have been a little long, and it seemed like almost two movies in one with the rise and fall of Harvey Dent attached to the Joker story.

I'm also curious--how did he really get those scars? Is it ever addressed in the graphic novels, or any of the Batmanverse?

Is it hard to reconcile liking the "camp Batman" and the true Dark Knight at the same time? Seems like the villain set doesn't really intersect without a complete reimagining of some of the villains as camp...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

the scars im pretty sure came from when he was dropped into this vat of industrial waste by batman, the michael Keaton batman movie explains that, i just havent seen it in so long i cant remember.

wonder what Jack Nicholson thought of this joker?
i didnt think Jacks Joker could be bested, but i think it was.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Saw it last night.

Fantastic!
The best Batman ever by far.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> the scars im pretty sure came from when he was dropped into this vat of industrial waste by batman, the michael Keaton batman movie explains that, i just havent seen it in so long i cant remember.
> 
> wonder what Jack Nicholson thought of this joker?
> i didnt think Jacks Joker could be bested, but i think it was.


yeah, except that didn't happen in the dark knight. the toxic waste thing was way too comic booky for the dark knight movies.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

In The Dark Knight movie, The Joker explains that his father carved a "smile" on his face when he was a little boy.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> In The Dark Knight movie, The Joker explains that his father carved a "smile" on his face when he was a little boy.


yeah but then he explains it another way, and then attempts to explain it to batman once more


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> the scars im pretty sure came from when he was dropped into this vat of industrial waste by batman, the michael Keaton batman movie explains that, i just havent seen it in so long i cant remember.
> 
> wonder what Jack Nicholson thought of this joker?
> i didnt think Jacks Joker could be bested, but i think it was.


yeah, except that didn't happen in the dark knight. the toxic waste thing was way too comic booky for the dark knight movies.
[/quote]
yeah, which probably was why it was never properly explained. who knows, thats just what i figured.
just because they make new movies, and they are different than past movies (of the same basic story), i dont think they can change the origin of the characters.
at least i would hope not.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> the scars im pretty sure came from when he was dropped into this vat of industrial waste by batman, the michael Keaton batman movie explains that, i just havent seen it in so long i cant remember.
> 
> wonder what Jack Nicholson thought of this joker?
> i didnt think Jacks Joker could be bested, but i think it was.


yeah, except that didn't happen in the dark knight. the toxic waste thing was way too comic booky for the dark knight movies.
[/quote]
yeah, which probably was why it was never properly explained. who knows, thats just what i figured.
just because they make new movies, and they are different than past movies (of the same basic story), i dont think they can change the origin of the characters.
at least i would hope not.
[/quote]

Ra's al-Ghul (sp, I'm sure) was more of a demon in the prior Batman-verse, so his incarnation as a very human character with a semi-supernatural twist is an example of them changing a character's origin to fit the new Batman-verse...I'm sure we'll see it again if another camp villain is reincarnated as a DK villain.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^yeah, i guess your right....


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I liked it a lot, too, but the whole Joker character was a lot more of a mindfuck than I had expected (never really read the comics or anything like that). I thought it might have been a little long, and it seemed like almost two movies in one with the rise and fall of Harvey Dent attached to the Joker story.
> 
> *I'm also curious--how did he really get those scars? Is it ever addressed in the graphic novels, or any of the Batmanverse?*
> 
> Is it hard to reconcile liking the "camp Batman" and the true Dark Knight at the same time? Seems like the villain set doesn't really intersect without a complete reimagining of some of the villains as camp...


there is no definitive story as to how he got the scars, every author and director has a different take on the jokers past.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I liked it a lot, too, but the whole Joker character was a lot more of a mindfuck than I had expected (never really read the comics or anything like that). I thought it might have been a little long, and it seemed like almost two movies in one with the rise and fall of Harvey Dent attached to the Joker story.
> 
> I'm also curious--how did he really get those scars? Is it ever addressed in the graphic novels, or any of the Batmanverse?
> 
> Is it hard to reconcile liking the "camp Batman" and the true Dark Knight at the same time? Seems like the villain set doesn't really intersect without a complete reimagining of some of the villains as camp...


the Joker is Batman's arch enemy for a reason. like Batman himself, he only does what he does because he's who he is. all the other villans do what they do because of some reason or another. Batman and the Joker will never stop what they do no matter what.

and the movie was most certainly long by hollywood standards but not long enough given how good it was. as for the Joker, in the comics, he became the Joker after being dropped into chemicals during a botched robbery. it's explained in a comic called "The Killing Joke". whilst there are a few stories giving the backstory of the Joker, that comic is considered the "gold standard" for most Batman geeks.

oh and there is no reconciling the "camp Baman" IMHO. adam west sucked as batman and will die and burn in hell as will anyone involved in that damn tv show. there are two real versions of Batman. Michael Keaton and Christian Bale. everyone else sucks a little or a LOT more.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I didn't read the whole thread but I hope the joker doesn't go away in the future movies and I hope they find someone to play the joker as well as heath ledger did.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but I hope the joker doesn't go away in the future movies and I hope they find someone to play the joker as well as heath ledger did.


will never happen. there will be future renditions of the Joker but not in the Nolanverse. just wouldn't make sense and would REALLY piss off the fans.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mdrs said:


> oh and there is no reconciling the "camp Baman" IMHO. adam west sucked as batman and will die and burn in hell as will anyone involved in that damn tv show. there are two real versions of Batman. Michael Keaton and Christian Bale. everyone else sucks a little or a LOT more.


agreed.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

In your opinion mac...in YOUR opinion.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

please fill me in. my friends are going to see the movie in the next few days.

I have only seen the michael keaton batman and this was years ago. Don't really know much of the batman story.

Is there any basic info i should know before seeing it? Where does dark night fall in terms of lineage? Should i see "Begins" before hand?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

redbellyjx © said:


> please fill me in. my friends are going to see the movie in the next few days.
> 
> I have only seen the michael keaton batman and this was years ago. Don't really know much of the batman story.
> 
> Is there any basic info i should know before seeing it? Where does dark night fall in terms of lineage? Should i see "Begins" before hand?


Absolutely see "Begins" beforehand...it enhanced my understanding coming in. Just know that Rachel's going to look different in the next film.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Absolutely see "Begins" beforehand...it enhanced my understanding coming in. Just know that Rachel's going to look different in the next film.


Honestly, I dont think Maggie Galynhal(sp?) fit the role well. She reminds me too much of Kirstin Dunst playing Mary Jane. Katie Holmes did a way better job.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

not a fan of either holmes or gyllenhal (confirmed PM) in that role. i would have to vote for gyllenhal over holmes though, as she still seems like she's 10.

red, just watch begins and you're good to go. if you like the movie read "Batman: Year One", and "Batman Hush" both by frank miller (300, sin city).


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I didn't like either of them in the role, but it seems like Tom's Kat fit the role much better--agreed on that one. I really am not a big Gyllenhaal fan at all--the best thing Jake's done is Reese Witherspoon, and Maggie seems to want to be forced down our throats as a sex symbol and love interest. She's not my favorite actress at all.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.contactmusic.com/news.nsf/artic...istakes_1075706



> Director CHRISTOPHER NOLAN's movie THE DARK KNIGHT has become one of the most mistake-ridden films of the year (08) so far - eagle-eyed cinema-goers have spotted 16 bloopers in it.
> The Batman Begins sequel has become a box office smash worldwide, taking an astonishing $440 million (GBP220 million) at movie theatres in the film's first 10 days of release.
> But observant visitors to website MovieMistakes.com have noted a variety of continuity errors and historical inaccuracies in the Christian Bale-starring blockbuster - up from the 12 mistakes found in 2005's Batman Begins.
> The errors include characters' altering hairstyles, mis-matched audio, and an additional police truck magically appearing in a car chase scene.
> However, The Dark Knight's faults are nowhere near as bad as those in Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. The Harrison Ford-starring film currently holds the top spot for the movie with the most errors so far this year (08) - it features a whopping 40 bloopers.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I liked Maggie Gyllenhaal so much better than Katie Holmes. And wish she was in the first one, actually... Katie Holmes is tainted with forever being that chick from Dawson's Creek - annoying Joey Potter - and for spawning a little Tom Cruise. (Says the guy with the psychotic Tom Cruise avatar, haha, I know I know...)

I found Maggie Gyllenhaal was a bit saucier, less kiddie, and all around better fit for the vibe of the movie. Bale and Holmes had zero chemistry imo.

As for Jake Gyllenhaal... who can ever forget Donnie Darko? Amazing, classic. And say what you might but he did give a great performance in Brokeback Mountain as well. Another notable mention, imo, for Jake Gyllenhaal was Zodiac.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Only seen one of the three, and, yeah, he was good in Zodiac, but I just am not all that into him as an actor...and it's not the "Brokeback" thing...I was still a Heath Ledger fan after BBM (which I've still never seen). I don't know--I have been more of a fan of his "SNL" hosting and cameos than I have been of his work on the screen.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

/ is not a batman fan
/ actually doesnt like batman

but this movie was fuckin dope!!!!!!
saw it in imax, it was insane


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I loved it !!
The joker really looked psychotic !! Great movie !


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> I loved it !!
> The joker really looked psychotic !! Great movie !


i went to the paramount on st.catherines imax was insane go check it dude


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

finally saw it! I liked it a lot; heath was phenomenal as the joker!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

pcrose said:


> finally saw it! I liked it a lot; heath was phenomenal as the joker!


After Broke Back Mountain his hair didn't want to be on his head anymore.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

NegativeSpin said:


> finally saw it! I liked it a lot; heath was phenomenal as the joker!


After Broke Back Mountain his hair didn't want to be on his head anymore.
[/quote]
maybe its just the fact i didn t watch BB mountain but whats the joker in batman got to do with his hair









who ever thought the day would come when movies got that bad that they had to start giving oscars for super hero movies,, no saying nothing about batmans new movie but holly wood licks now,,, totally played out on every movie ever,,,,


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm watchin it now.... this movie is fuckn great. i'm a bit drunk so this question may seem stupid, is gyllenhall's character supposed to replace holmes' character?


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Yea she is supposed to, I wonder how they will replace the Joker in the next one. I no that nothing will be better than this one.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

As to the Oscar........

If it's a good part , it's a good part.....doesn't matter one way or the other if it's comics based or not.


----------

